# RUGER LC9S:



## Forcast

Looking for a nice not to expensive gun for a girl gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

been shooting an carrying the LC9 almost 6 years , my son started shooting it when he was 9 

I would deffinitly say it is a carry gun so if carry is not your primary purpose you may want to look at other things.

carry guns are a compromise between easy to conceal and still shoot able well enough for self defense distances of 1-10 yards. 

it is still a small gun and it recoils maybe more than some would like , best advice go rent one you will know if you like it , the pinkie extension on the mag does help make it easier to shoot , you get a better grip with all your fingers than you do short one.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

The sccy-2 has a safety and are decent the first version has no safety.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the LC9s still has a manual safety also , but the LC9s-pro removes it 

mine is the original LC9 with mag disconnect and thumb safety , but I only put it on to slide it into the holster generally it goes to off int he holster , but my grip puts my thumb on it so that if it was on or off it is off as I clear the holster.

I wish it didn't have the mag disconnect , but in January 2012 it was the best thing going even with the mag disconnect 

I obviously don't need or have that option when I holster my glocks so it can easily be done without just use caution holstering.

the LC9s-pro is the gun I wold have bought if it was made in late 2011 early 2012 but it wasn't around for few more years I think 2014 before the LC9s was out and later that year for the LC9s-pro


----------



## big rockpile

My wifes .380 Has no Safety and has Heavy Trigger Pull. She likes it as a carry Gun which she keeps on her in the office and at work. Last time I cleaned it and Reloaded it I didn't put a round in the Chamber.

Me I've always been one to aim. She is one in Fire Fight, point in general direction and fire.

big rockpile


----------



## Hitch

I’m not sure if this post is a question or statement. But my advice is go to your LGS and hold a variety of pistols. I’ve found proper fit for women is the most important thing. There are a lot of great compact 9mm on the market that will meet your needs.


----------



## Forcast

It was a question. I am looking for a hand gun.


----------



## big rockpile

Forcast said:


> It was a question. I am looking for a hand gun.


Ok I like 9mm but got .380 for my wife because everyone around her at work has a .380 so Ammo is common.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Forcast said:


> It was a question. I am looking for a hand gun.


are you looking for a carry gun , one you will carry on your body holstered or are you looking for a night stand gun or is there another purpose , dual purpose , one more than another.


----------



## Forcast

Carry


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Forcast said:


> It was a question. I am looking for a hand gun.


What do you want it to do?
Be specific.
The end use makes lots of difference in the proper choice.
The best gun for Brown Bears in Alaska might not be the ideal choice for a light weight concealed carry piece.


----------



## Forcast

Personal protection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Forcast said:


> Personal protection.


At home or to carry concealed?
How much shooting experience do you have?
Will you shoot it a lot or only when you have to?


----------



## beowoulf90

My wife carries an Ruger LCR in .357, but she runs .38's in it. She prefers the revolver/wheel guns over the pistols / semi's.


----------



## Forcast

Bearfootfarm said:


> At home or to carry concealed?
> How much shooting experience do you have?
> Will you shoot it a lot or only when you have to?


I use to shoot a good bit 25+ years ago. Have rifle s now. Taking concealed carry class next month.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

there is a very nice article in last months American Rifleman they had 35 women review about a 15 handguns they had female instructors to help them.

the results weren't overly surprising to me but I think do deviate some from the gun shop goto's 

there are guns I thought should have been in the testing that were not and I am not sure how they choose what they choose but that is what got tested.

give it a read https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2017/8/21/the-american-rifleman-ladies-pistol-project/

, I often tell people bring a pen an paper go to the gun shop , they often only let you take 1-3 out of the case at a time 
have your list of guns you want to try handling , handle each one and make notes compare your favorites again 
then if at all possible go rent them at a range , now that you know what feels right in your hand you can call around to ranges that rent guns and see if they have all the ones you want to try Ideally they rent by the caliber and you can try a if them on one rental.

you should know what you like then.

but this does get the question , have you ever shot a handgun before , if not you may very well want to look into a basic handgun course first to learn how to shoot. or ask the range if they have an istructor who teaches shooting 

grip , trigger squeeze and stance if done wrong make shooting a handgun thoroughly frustrating , done right you can do very well at scoring hits in short order.


----------



## Forcast

Yes target shooting different handguns. Since husband always did the picking and buying and didnt want to ask my sons thought I would go to you guys. Im finishing up gun class now. The teacher has lots of hand guns to handle. I'll be going to range. And can ask to try different types. So getting an idea of what might be good. Always nice not to look too stupid in public. Thanks for the thinking points. And what to try. For me biggie is less recoil,ease of trigger and safety lock.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Try as many different guns as you can, and you will know the right one the instant you handle it.

If recoil is a concern keep in mind a slightly heavier gun will have less perceived recoil than a lighter one in the same cartridge. 

I personally don't like to go smaller than a 9mm


----------



## big rockpile

I have a woman friend that went with a Revolver because she couldn't chamber a round into a Semi Automatic.

My MIL says my wifes carry is heavy to her but I feel it is light.

big rockpile


----------



## Jolly

Forcast said:


> Yes target shooting different handguns. Since husband always did the picking and buying and didnt want to ask my sons thought I would go to you guys. Im finishing up gun class now. The teacher has lots of hand guns to handle. I'll be going to range. And can ask to try different types. So getting an idea of what might be good. Always nice not to look too stupid in public. Thanks for the thinking points. And what to try. For me biggie is less recoil,ease of trigger and safety lock.


OK, 9mm and 38spl will probably be as much recoil as you want to fool with, if you don't shoot a lot. So that's the ceiling calibers, it now depends on where you want to set the floor. You know how you want to carry and what you are capable of shooting, for that will decide a lot on caliber and size.

An old trick I used to do, was draw the gun from a pocket, a holster and off a table top, noticing how it felt and whether my grip was the same each time. Then, I like to pick out something 25 or 30 feet away, close my eyes and point the gun at it. When the gun gets to where it feels right, I open my eyes and see if the gun is lined up on the target.

There is no second place winner in a gunfight, and defensive shootings tend to take place at very close ranges. I'm not trying to shoot groups, I'm trying to shoot people. Get something you can handle and point well. Get something you can handle under extreme stress. And if recoil is a problem, I'd believe a woman armed with a .22 LCR is a lot better off than a lady with a .357 magnum snubnose, to show the extremes.

Good luck in your search...


----------



## krackin

.357 snub is more muzzle blast than recoil, that can affect anyone. Any of the gals that have fired my revolvers and autos have done as well as males for the most part except fit. Fit is most important, that and giving a bit of time explaining what is going to happen with any given firearm.

I'm mighty proud of the women shooters I have run into, shot with and hunted with. Nearly got aced a couple times when I got cocky. Maybe I did and they let me have it out of kindness. Made me get real again, that was 30 years ago. They just may ace me now, if they do, I helped teach them. Wouldn't bother me in the least now.


----------



## Jolly

I've seen a lot of good women shooters through the years and I agree that fit is a lot of it, but our initial poster has already stated she does not want recoil. And I think she wants deep concealability.

That does narrow things down. I hope her trip to the range to try out several different types helped her make up her mind.


----------



## muleskinner2

My wife carries a Ruger Security Six .357 with a three inch barrel. And she rolls soda cans at twenty five yards. Not being able to handle recoil is not a man or woman thing it is a training issue. I have taught fourteen year old girls to shoot 1911's. If you are looking for a hand gun for self defense don't buy something because it looks cute. You need something that will put a doped up crack head down with one shot center mass. And a .22, or a .32, or a .380 will not do the job.

I have shot people in gun fights, and I do not ever remember feeling the recoil.

In a gun fight you are not shooting because it feels good. You are trying to stop someone from killing you, and you need them to stop RIGHT NOW. If recoil bothers you, then train until it doesn't bother you.

For a first time pistol shooter I recommend a .357 revolver. Shoot .38's in it until you can hit anything you can see out to twenty five yards. Then load with a 125gr jacketed hollow point .357 for every day carry. If you ever have to shoot to save your life you will not feel the recoil.


Muleskinner1


----------



## krackin

muleskinner2 said:


> My wife carries a Ruger Security Six .357 with a three inch barrel. And she rolls soda cans at twenty five yards. Not being able to handle recoil is not a man or woman thing it is a training issue. I have taught fourteen year old girls to shoot 1911's. If you are looking for a hand gun for self defense don't buy something because it looks cute. You need something that will put a doped up crack head down with one shot center mass. And a .22, or a .32, or a .380 will not do the job.
> 
> I have shot people in gun fights, and I do not ever remember feeling the recoil.
> 
> In a gun fight you are not shooting because it feels good. You are trying to stop someone from killing you, and you need them to stop RIGHT NOW. If recoil bothers you, then train until it doesn't bother you.
> 
> For a first time pistol shooter I recommend a .357 revolver. Shoot .38's in it until you can hit anything you can see out to twenty five yards. Then load with a 125gr jacketed hollow point .357 for every day carry. If you ever have to shoot to save your life you will not feel the recoil.
> 
> 
> Muleskinner1


I've felt the same way since the mid '70's. Funny thing of it is I haven't owned a .357 in 30 or 35 years but I still believe the same line of thought. I taught 3 gals to shoot handguns with the same process after using a .22 first. They all turned into scary good markswomen. I'd have them chop common mulien stalks to the ground as I called them. Not bad with cap and ball revolvers either. Kinda cute with that black powder smudge as I remember. 

I gave my last .357 to a gal I wanted to have it and never got another, I lean toward and use larger bores regularly on the farm these days. I'd love another .357 but I don't see the need to have one to shelf sit.


----------



## muleskinner2

The only .357 we have is the one my wife carries. I carry a glock 29, because it gives the most bang I can get for the size and weight.

Muleskinner,


----------



## krackin

muleskinner2 said:


> The only .357 we have is the one my wife carries. I carry a glock 29, because it gives the most bang I can get for the size and weight.
> 
> Muleskinner,


Bet she kicks your sorry lackey ass all over too.


----------



## muleskinner2

krackin said:


> Bet she kicks your sorry lackey ass all over too.


Every damm day.

Muleskinner


----------



## Dutch 106

Hey Guys, 
The first rule of being in a gun fight is have a gun, seem simplistic, buts its real easy to say, oh I'm just walking the dog or picking up a kid at practice. If you once fall for that lazy thought your in trouble. For me 9mm is to light a cartridge and 38 special is marginal with hollow point ammo. I'm currently moving toward a ten mm with 16 shots over a 41 mag with 5 shots. I practice weekly and shoot the ammo I carried last week, first and draw as cold as possible no setting things up no practice draws. Just grab and go with all ammo in it on a 9 inch paper plate with a 3 inch dot in the center at 7 yards as quickly I can get 100% hits. (which is really interesting with the big 10mm compared to 5 41 mag shots) The three targets following are part of my training up with the 10mm. The trigger on this big Glock is very clumsy compared to almost any other handgun I own. and that increases my group size extensively as you can see in the targets following when I get it right I am doing good, when I screw up not so much. (misses, if you hadn't caught that) I also do double taps (2 shots as quick as I can then, a slower shot into a similar target at head height) 
This is the first combat Tupperware I have owned (Glock) It has its pluses and minuses I just turned 65 after a bout with cancer 5 years ago my running very far or very fast away. is not working anymore! I figure to find my best cover and take as many with me as I can. The Model 40 Glock is a big beast but then so am I 6'3" and 280 pounds. Ranger school is a long way behind me in everything but attitude. SO I hope to be able to meet my standards and move to the 10mm soon if I can get it trained up. Soon. I'm practicing up with cast lead coated (who ever was thinking you cannot shoot cast in Glocks is behind the times because this thing has zero problems with it. it is surprisingly easy to carry even with a pair of spare magazines. in a outside the waist holster (kydex) and a gun belt with a steel liner on the right side. We will see how easy it is when it gets warm this summer.
So anywho use what works for you, practice, practice practice! and practice some more! Find a pistol group if you can. Steal good ideas_ ignore the bull er pucky! Keep your stick on the ice and we are all pulling for you.
Dutch_


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

dutch not sure how you feel about carrying a gun with after market parts or tuning , but Ghost EVo Elite connector cleans up the trigger for about 25 dollars and does not change the pull weight if you keep the factory springs.


----------



## Dutch 106

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> dutch not sure how you feel about carrying a gun with after market parts or tuning , but Ghost EVo Elite connector cleans up the trigger for about 25 dollars and does not change the pull weight if you keep the factory springs.


I'll look it over but I like to gain a certain level of competence before I change things! I'll look into it and perhaps buy the parts.
Dutch


----------



## nctoni

Forcast said:


> Looking for a nice not to expensive gun for a girl gun.


What did you finally end up getting Forcast? My vote was in the heading Ruger LC9s.


----------



## krackin

A keyhole or two would tell us that you are pushing your range. Other than that, stay away from my gaw dam dinner plate.


----------



## muleskinner2

I carry a glock mod 29, that mod 40 sure is a beast. The mod 29 holds ten rounds of 10mm and one in the chamber. I figure it is the most power for the size and weight. I have killed many snakes and a few coyotes with it. I do not live in bear country any more so I don't need any thing bigger. I have been carrying a glock of some kind for twenty years, and I still hate the trigger. I might look into that after market suggested above.

Muleskinner2


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I am not seeing any key holes some overlapping holes.


----------



## GTX63

Back to the OP, my wife has weak hands and doesn't do well with kick. She wanted a purse gun. I started her out with a Browning 1911 in 22 LR. It was a practice/get used to/starting point. A lady friend at a local range recommended 380 for the compromise between comfort and effectiveness. I try to keep my calibers to a minimum but she likes the LCP 380 because it works.


----------



## Dutch 106

Green County,
I bought one of those ghost extensions or what ever they are called! it right now locks the slide back with each shot.
its Ok to practice getting it back into operation, obviously I need to add more bend to the thingy more,
(tech talk I love it) also it was $15 from Brownells I think it was on sale. I'm still getting pinched, I added the deepest web extension and it helped but not much, I'm beginning to suspect its my hand size and finger length that messing me up! I rather like the style of recoil it slaps you with! It feels about half of what I'm getting from the 1911a1 10mm or at least that's what I perceive. Now If I can just shoot groups with the beggar!
Dutch


----------



## Dutch 106

Hey guys,
I tried the Mdl 29 Glock for size and I end up with a finger and a half hanging off the bottom of the grip. I worry with a cartridge like 10mm having the gun shift around in my hand. I have heard nothing but good on the little Rugers but have zero experience. With them they answer, no questions I have, but to each there own! I'm large in size so carrying the mdl 40 is easy for me or a 1911A1 format is no big deal. Absolute reliability is key to me. If its not 100% reliable in both firearm and ammo, I'm not carrying it for self protection. A point, a friend reminded me most folk listening to me pontificate, yes I cast and reload a lot of ammo, I don't carry reloads for self protection and yes I shoot my ammo from last weeks carry. the next 100 some times plus rounds are reloads but I'm still usually buying a box or two of factory a month, (then reloading the brass) That was one nice thing about the 41mag was with shooting 5 rounds of 41 mag (silver tips as long as I can find them I like them and they preform well. and I've had fun with the vampire and werewolf fantasy people that I'm carrying silver ammo, yea there's no actual silver in silvertips) but there are no actual vamps or werewolf's out there that I cannot stop with a hollow point! If you feel its enough, carry 9mm or 380 hell 22lr is infinitely better than nothing. But I telling you with the bad guys learning to take guns away from the good guys because the good guys won't shoot! There's no magic in waving a gun! You had better train as you will act! I'd rather recommend a good councilor than attend your funeral!
But I'm an old nosey guy, your mileage may vary!
Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

not sure exactly which one you got but read the directions carefully and follow that , mine needed to be filed I think it took 6 pulls with a file while I had it clamped int he vise just barly sticking ot as nto to bend it . 3 the first time then test fit then 3 more and it worked with near absolute minimum over travel.

I do recall finding leaving the guide rod and spring out then holding it in lockup with my left hand while pulling the trigger with the right was the fastest easiest way to test and not have to keep taking the end plate off


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

if it is a gen 4 does it have the back strap with the beaver tail in large

where is it pinching you at the web or on your trigger finger ?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

this is a 17 gen 4 with a medium no tail and a large beaver tail backstrap , I run the Medium no tail now but when I started on it I ran a meduim beaver tail. 

but now I transition between gen 3 and gen 4 guns and I leave them all the same as medium no tail as gen 1,2,3 were all medium no tail only then gen 4 added the options. training me rather than changing guns up.

View media item 122View media item 121


----------



## Dutch 106

I bought the ghost 3.5 model and They show adjusting the curve by pressing with your thumb three times I just tried it again today and its still locking open each shot. The trigger with this kit in it does seem lighter with less take up. It seems a big part of the pinch I'm feeling is from the portion of the safety in the middle of the trigger face, it projects to far from the trigger surface and the thin sheet metal edge is causing the problem I think. I very used to very flat surfaces on the face of my triggers. I don't know that this is sticking out so much farther than other Glocks, it feels like I'm pulling a knife edge each time I pull the trigger. and it may be increased by the 10mm recoil.
I'll try it again, to many small parts, to adjust this in the field and having to travel half an hour back to the house to adjust. Isn't working for me.
Dutch
I just had one of the Chiappa rhino revolvers wander up and bite me cheap. I just got a chance to shoot 20 rounds of 357 mag in it today. Not what I expected. But I want to put 500 rounds of 38 and another 500 357 mag thru it before I report


----------

